# مفيش اسهل من كدة p6-7 لكن غيرررررر وعلى داتا بيس



## the poor to god (31 مارس 2010)

Fly with P6-7 by SDK Excel file you can work now all your program
and update your program and set​


----------



## mustafasas (1 أبريل 2010)

هيه الفكرة العامة مفهومة بس يا ريت شوية شرح كدة وشكرا ليك


----------



## فانوس العرب (1 أبريل 2010)

والله أنا لقيت شرح عنه بس على
p3
ولو حد عنده حاجة تانية أو صاحب المشاركة يتفضل علينا ببعض الشرح أو الأيضاح فيكون له تمام الشكر منا وخالصه
وده اللنك للشرح:
http://shafferassoc.net/Programmer's Guide.htm


----------



## the poor to god (1 أبريل 2010)

*شرح عام*



فانوس العرب قال:


> والله أنا لقيت شرح عنه بس على
> p3
> ولو حد عنده حاجة تانية أو صاحب المشاركة يتفضل علينا ببعض الشرح أو الأيضاح فيكون له تمام الشكر منا وخالصه
> وده اللنك للشرح:
> http://shafferassoc.net/Programmer's Guide.htm


 انت اول لما تفتح ملفات الاكسيل بتفك الميكروبتاع الداتا بيس وتضغط على الخلية الخاصة بال تحديث update project وتجد فيلات المشروح المفتوح فى EPS اتحملت وليكن نشاط واحد ببياناته وتبتدى تكمل عليه باقى المشروع سواء الانشطة والموارد لكل واحد ملف خاص بيه بالمرفقات 
ثالثا تقوم بغلق البريمفيرا قبل الخطوة ده الا وهى بعد الانتهاء من المشروع على الاكسيل تقوم بتحميل على البريمفيرا وهى مغلقة للتأكيد مغلقة وتضغط على الخلية المكتوب عليها set


وبذلك تجد المشروع بالكامل بعد الانتهاء منه بالاكسيل ولا أسهل من كده وبدون أى مشاكل ذى ما الملفات شرحة نفسها
للعلم هذه الملفات لشركة أوركل نفسها أو بريمفيرا سابقا لذلك هى تعمل بدون مشاكل Import & Export
وانا مستعد للرد على أى مشكلة حتى يستفيد الاخوة من هذه الملفات واى أحد من الاعضاء المميزين بالمندى الموقر ياريت يساعدنى ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## the poor to god (2 أبريل 2010)

*شاركونا*



the poor to god قال:


> fly with p6-7 by sdk excel file you can work now all your program
> 
> and update your program and set


 نظرا لاهمية المحتوى ارجو المشاركة و تبليغنا مدى استفادتكم من الملفات حتى يستفيد منها الجميع وتظل فى الصفحة الاولى من المنتدى 8 تحميل فى يومين ولم يشارك الى 2!!


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا أبو معاذ .. و وسع رزقك .. دائما من السباقين للخير


----------



## mahmoudhafez2000 (2 أبريل 2010)

ملف قيم جداً ولكن هل هناك فرق بين P6 و P6v7 ؟؟؟


----------



## the poor to god (2 أبريل 2010)

*الدتا بيس تفرق*



mahmoudhafez2000 قال:


> ملف قيم جداً ولكن هل هناك فرق بين P6 و P6v7 ؟؟؟


 نعم اخى الكريم هناك فرق والملف لايعمل الا على p6.7 وان شاء الله احاول احصل على النسخة القديمة ان اتيحت لكى يستفاد منها الاخوة المستخدمين 6.2بريمفيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة مش فاهم حاجة،أول ما يفتح الملف بيقول الماكرو مش موجود، وخلاص بعديها مفيش برنامج
زكيلنا العزيز ،حبه حبه علينا علشان نفهم
تحياتي


----------



## the poor to god (3 أبريل 2010)

*توضيح*



عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> بصراحة مش فاهم حاجة،أول ما يفتح الملف بيقول الماكرو مش موجود، وخلاص بعديها مفيش برنامج
> زكيلنا العزيز ،حبه حبه علينا علشان نفهم
> تحياتي


اخى العزيز يا ريت توضح اى الملفات بيعطيك الرسالة P6 أم الاكسيل
ارفع بعض الصور للمشكلة حتى استطيع مساعدتك
سوف اتخيل المشكلة واستعرض بعض الاحتياطات لتلافى الملاحظات
1 - تأكد انك عندك نفس النسخة الاتية P6 V
2- الملفات تعمل على ***L database 
3- لازم تكون مضبط اعدادات التنصيب وتكون مختار Job services option من custam option
ارجو ان تتلافى هذه الملحظات وتتبع تعليمات التشغيل السابقة التى سبق وضحتها عن كيفية استخدام الملفات


----------



## أبو نادر (5 أبريل 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> اخى العزيز يا ريت توضح اى الملفات بيعطيك الرسالة p6 أم الاكسيل
> ارفع بعض الصور للمشكلة حتى استطيع مساعدتك
> سوف اتخيل المشكلة واستعرض بعض الاحتياطات لتلافى الملاحظات
> 1 - تأكد انك عندك نفس النسخة الاتية p6 v
> ...



الله يكرمك يابشمهندس
لو تكرمت علينا و شرحت لنا مشروع صغير افتراضي مكون من 3 أو أربع أنشطة بحيث يكون مدعم بالصور
لأني وبحسب ما فهمت هذه الملفات تختصر زمن وجهد كبير لو استطعنا فهم التعامل معها بشل جيد


----------



## the poor to god (7 أبريل 2010)

*اعدادات جهازى*



أبو نادر قال:


> الله يكرمك يابشمهندس
> لو تكرمت علينا و شرحت لنا مشروع صغير افتراضي مكون من 3 أو أربع أنشطة بحيث يكون مدعم بالصور
> لأني وبحسب ما فهمت هذه الملفات تختصر زمن وجهد كبير لو استطعنا فهم التعامل معها بشل جيد


 انا رفعتلك الاعدادات ن جهازى ياريت تعرف تخليها مثلى ويكون فيها الحل


----------



## the poor to god (9 أبريل 2010)

كنت اتمنى ان يشارك الاخوة عن مدى الاستفادة بهذه الملفات القيمة ومدى توفير الوقت وكيف خاضوا التجربة العملية عليها حتى يستفيد الجميع الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## أبو نادر (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك في نشر الخير والنفع
سأحاول الاطلاع على ما رفعت وأتمنى أن يكون بها شرح واف للملفات
وأتمنى أن تكون هذه الملفات كما أتوقع من حيث توفير الوقت والجهد


----------



## drellithy (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## the poor to god (14 أبريل 2010)

*اشكرك*



أبو نادر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك في نشر الخير والنفع
> سأحاول الاطلاع على ما رفعت وأتمنى أن يكون بها شرح واف للملفات
> وأتمنى أن تكون هذه الملفات كما أتوقع من حيث توفير الوقت والجهد


اتمنى ان تستفيد منه وانا فى خدمتك فى حالة اى مشكلة جديدة


----------



## the poor to god (15 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء الحمد لله حصلت على الملفات SDK الخاصة ب بريمفيرا اصدار P6 v.6 
للتأكيد ان الملفات المرفوعة مسبقا هى للاصدار الاخير السابع


----------



## the poor to god (17 أبريل 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> fly with p6-7 by sdk excel file you can work now all your program
> 
> and update your program and set​


 فى الاعادة افادة


----------



## the poor to god (21 أبريل 2010)

للتجديد حتى يستفاد اكبر عدد من الاعضاء


----------



## the poor to god (22 أبريل 2010)

*شرح من الالف للياء sdk*



the poor to god قال:


> fly with p6-7 by sdk excel file you can work now all your program
> 
> and update your program and set​


ارجو ان تفى هذه الملفات الرد على حيرة الاعضاء


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا أبو معاذ


----------



## El Basha eng (23 أبريل 2010)

*الله يجزك خير*

ملفات ممتازة جزاك الله خيرا
لقد اخترت الوقت والجهد تعبت كثيررررررررررررا حتى استطع تشغيلها


----------



## alaaelbadr (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the poor to god (25 أبريل 2010)

واياكم ارجو ان وجدت مشكلة جديدة انا جاهز للرد


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (26 أبريل 2010)

ملف رائع مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hazemnet (30 أبريل 2010)

هل من الممكن رفع ملفات مماثلة و لكن بالنسبة ل Pv 6.0


----------



## the poor to god (30 أبريل 2010)

hazemnet قال:


> هل من الممكن رفع ملفات مماثلة و لكن بالنسبة ل pv 6.0


 ان شاء الله سوف ارفع p6.2


----------



## أبو نادر (1 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز 
في البداية أشكر لك جهودك في مساعدة إخوانك على اختزال الوقت وتوفير الجهد
والله أنا أخجل من نفسي وأنا أكتب سؤالي هذا ولكن لم أجد الفرصة الكافية والوقت المناسب حتى أحاول فهم الملفات بشكل كامل
فهل فهمي التالي صحيح
-الغرض من هذه الملفات تسهيل عملية التحديث للبرنامج الزمني 
-حتى يعمل الملف يجب أن أعيد تحميل بريمافيرا الاصدار السابع 
وفق نفس التسلسل المشروح من قبلكم في ملف الب دي اف السابق وبنفس الخطوات تماما
أرجو تصويبي والتصحيح لي 

أمر أخر يرجى المشاركة بالجواب على سؤالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196365.html#post1627134


مع خالص الشكر......


----------



## Hazemnet (2 مايو 2010)

tab mayinfa3sh a3mel upgrade lel p6.0 to be 6.7 wala i have to download the new version ?? we if it already exist on the forum fa2 ya reet low 7ad yekteb el link elly mawgodah feeh ...... w hope to get an answer from you as soon as possible cause i am in my way to computrize my activity list on prima for the graduation project
we begad allllllllffff shhhhhhhhhhhoookkrr 3al hagat el gamelah deeh = )


----------



## the poor to god (3 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على الايجابية*



أبو نادر قال:


> أخي العزيز
> في البداية أشكر لك جهودك في مساعدة إخوانك على اختزال الوقت وتوفير الجهد
> والله أنا أخجل من نفسي وأنا أكتب سؤالي هذا ولكن لم أجد الفرصة الكافية والوقت المناسب حتى أحاول فهم الملفات بشكل كامل
> فهل فهمي التالي صحيح
> ...


اخى العزيز هذه الملفات يستفيد منها من يسخرها كل حسب ما يريد لكن المنفعة الكبيرة بالنسبة لى شخصيا هى اثناء عمل البرنامج الزمنى لمشروع من البداية حيث كما تعلم ابو نادر ان قبل اى بداية لمشروع جديد يتم لبدراسة مسبقا وعمل ملف اكسيل يلم بكل الانشطة والموارد وحتى الفريق المسؤل وسوف اقوم برفع هذا الملف غدا.
وعندما تقوم بالعمل داخل البريمفيرا نحن نريد عمل نسخ بطريقة سهلة لبعض المراحل من جدول الكميات وحتى بعض الملفات الاخرى كا الملف الذى اسردت عنه سالفا والنسخ من الاكسيل للاكسيل طبعا اسهل من النسخ منه ل البريمفيرا وكما رأيت الملفات خاصة ب SDK تستطيع العرض منها بطريقة شاملة وهذا كان الغرض من هذه الملفات التى قامت شركة البريمفيرا بطرحها على موقعها وليست من تأليفى.
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك وسؤال الاخ التالى طبعا يمكن ترقية النسخة من P6.2 الى النسخة P6.7 عن طريق عمل modify و لا أعرف اين الينك الخاص بالنسخة P6.7 لكنى قمت بتحميله من الموقع بتاع بريمفيرا مباشرة فقط يمكنك التسجيل وتحميله لان تحميل النسخة الان مجانى دون اى رسوم للافراد 
وحتى لا يلومنى احد عند عمل التعديل وتلف ملفاته نتيجة حدوث اخطاء من نسخة الى اخرى ارفع اليكم الملفات التى تعمل على P6.2 الموجودة عند الجميع


----------



## the poor to god (13 مايو 2010)

*الحمد لله*



el basha eng قال:


> ملفات ممتازة جزاك الله خيرا
> لقد اخترت الوقت والجهد تعبت كثيررررررررررررا حتى استطع تشغيلها


 الحمد لله انه لقيت واحد بلغنى انه شغلها


----------



## the poor to god (23 مايو 2010)

للتجديد


----------



## صبرى صبرى (26 مايو 2010)

Many thnx


----------



## رولا ماهر (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مهندس اشتغلت على p6.7 والـ SDK تمام شكرا
اذا ممكن شرح بسيط عن الـ SDK​


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (1 أغسطس 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> الحمد لله انه لقيت واحد بلغنى انه شغلها


 
مشكور على الملفات لاصدار V 7 كنت بدور عليها. وانا مجرب ال P6.2 وكان هايل ومفيد لتحميل الجلوبال داتا بكرة هاجرب activity details للملف Activity 4x هل عايشتغل مع P6.2 ?


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (2 أغسطس 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> نظرا لاهمية المحتوى ارجو المشاركة و تبليغنا مدى استفادتكم من الملفات حتى يستفيد منها الجميع وتظل فى الصفحة الاولى من المنتدى 8 تحميل فى يومين ولم يشارك الى 2!!​



بارك الله فيك والملف التاني Acivity4x يعمل تماام.​


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanx


----------



## the poor to god (1 يناير 2011)

أن شاء الله يكون الفائدة للجميع ولا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم 
الاخت رولا فى ملف بيشرح خطوات تفعيل الملفات فى نفس المشاركة وأسف لتأخير الرد لعدم مشاركتى منذ فترة طويلة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## هيا الحلو (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## gamil_13 (17 أبريل 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## صبرى صبرى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

هل من الممكن شرح بسيط لكيفيه التسطيب لبريمافيرا sdk حيث انى بالفعل مسطب البريمافيرا و لا تعمل معى الفيلات الاكسيل


----------



## اكرم هشام (12 ديسمبر 2011)

هو فى مشكله بس انه لما اجى اجيب ملفات البريمافيرا على الاس دى كيه بيطلع رساله خطأ ويقولى row was open


----------



## akherief (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=190485&page=5#ixzz1gKiaDXav

*​*هل من الممكن شرح بسيط لكيفيه التسطيب لبريمافيرا sdk حيث انى بالفعل مسطب البريمافيرا و لا تعمل معى الفيلات الاكسيل*


----------



## gabysf (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (15 مايو 2013)

هذا موضوع هام ولكن هل يوجد شرح عليه


----------

